# Can I replace this 2X4"?



## ilyaz (Sep 3, 2010)

I have some crawl space under a staircase, so it's "ceiling" is 45 degree-sloped. The depth of the space at the bottom is about 50". Width is about 32" with the 2X4 splitting it in half. Height is 30". I want to install some type of heavy-duty slide-out shelving, but I have the supporting 2X4 that splits the space in half. I prefer to have one shelf, not two, so can I remove the 2X4" and replace it with some type of additional support e.g. along the sides of the crawlspace? 

Thanks!


----------



## Cork-Guy (Sep 3, 2010)

From that picture it appears to be some sort of support for your stairs; my answer would be no, however someone more adept at these type of projects might have some sort of alternate solution.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 3, 2010)

You can replace it but, your going to loose some heigth because you'll have to replace it with some jack studs and a header.


----------



## budro (Sep 4, 2010)

is the 2x4 up against the wall opening? if it is tight and there is a header over the opening in your picture, then yes, you can as long as it is sufficient to support the weight. lag screw the brace (2x4) into the header and then you can cut the unwanted part out. look at what all it is supporting and determine what to do. if you don't have a header over your opening you might can put one up against the wall over the opening and it still be hid. can you do it? yes you can!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 4, 2010)

Ilyaz:

I'm thinking that what you have there isn't a 2X4 supporting the steps, but a wall stud.

Is that "2X4" in line with other 2X4's that form a wall?

Typically, wall studs are placed 16 inches on center because drywall (and the preceeding gyproc lath were 4 feet wide.


----------



## thomask (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, I agree with *Nestor* and *kok328*, two  jack studs and a doubled up header will do the trick, that span is very short. 

Let's hear from you and show us your shelf unit.  Sounds like a great storage idea there *ilyaz*. 

*Budro *is right, YOU can do it!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 4, 2010)

It looks like your right under the landing no. If yes drive a couple screws from the landing joist to the 2x4 and cutaway. If Its not a landing and your stairs go all the way to upper floor. there will be a rim joist to hold the floor up and this stud does not support the stairs witch is hung off each side of the stairs ..cut it off


----------



## DrHicks (Nov 5, 2010)

ilyaz said:


> I have some crawl space under a staircase, so it's "ceiling" is 45 degree-sloped. The depth of the space at the bottom is about 50". Width is about 32" with the 2X4 splitting it in half. Height is 30". I want to install some type of heavy-duty slide-out shelving, but I have the supporting 2X4 that splits the space in half. I prefer to have one shelf, not two, so can I remove the 2X4" and replace it with some type of additional support e.g. along the sides of the crawlspace?
> 
> Thanks!



The answer is YES.  Anything is possible.  The question relates to how far you're willing to go to remove the 2x4.

If it's supporting the middle of the top of the stairs - which it appears to be - you can do what others have suggested with jack studs and a header.  It's also possible that you can shore it up by other means.


Any possibility you can shoot us a picture of the INSIDE of that nook - where the 2x4 actually attaches to the stairs?


----------



## gmicken (Nov 14, 2010)

The 2x4 is a stud. The stairs are nailed into the wall and they suport the weight of the stairs. I have installed many stairs and the premade stairs are engineered to suport the wieght of the stairs when being used. The 2x4 is a stud for a wall, that was installed when the house was built. Someone needed storage and put the doors on after the house was built. You can build a cabinet from 3/4" finished plywood and install drawers for a small cost. Good luck.


----------

